

Glassdoor’s Highest Rated CEOs 2015 - uptown
http://www.glassdoor.com/Highest-Rated-CEOs-LST_KQ0,18.htm

======
therobot24
reading some of the reviews for these companies i kept seeing "work-life
balance" stick out as a con, which needless to say is unsettling

